# Need Help with Bike Purchase?!?!



## longbranch (Sep 14, 2010)

I am in need of some guidance from someone on purchasing a new bike. Here is the deal, I am 24 years old and I am just getting back in to biking after about 4 years. My whole life since I was 10 I rode a 20” bike mostly street and a little park/DJ. I built my bike myself and make it feel exactly how I wanted. Now I’m looking to get a DJ/Mountain bike to hit up some trails around my area and some XC stuff. I have a cheap trek I bought and I hate to ride the thing, it just feels huge and cumbersome. :madman: 

SO, my question is what bike should I buy? Here is what I want:

Geared, Tuff, good for DJ and for some distance rides XC, something that rides like almost like a BMX bike. 

I have been looking around and found a couple I am considering: The Kona Shred, Kona Stuff, Kona Bass, Kona Cowan, Gary Fisher Mullet… any others recommendations?

One last thing, any sizing recommendations? I'm 5'10", 200 lbs, 30" inseam

Any guidance is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

Multi speed options are...

NS Core 1-3

2010 Specialized P2 Cro-Mo (The picture of this one on the Specialized site is actually wrong. The right one has and awesome wood grain paint job!)

2010 Specialized P2

Scott Voltage

Transition Bank

All of the 2011 mongoose are multi-speed.



I personally prefer single speed for everything (2010 P1). It is a hell of a lot of fun and a good challenge. Then again I'm just wired like that. If I were to get into serious 4X I'd probably get into multi-speed for my dirt bike.

One bit of information that will help people give you good answers is where you live. Distribution is a determining factor.


----------



## longbranch (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for the comments! I live in Central Wisconsin. We dont really have any DJ parks around at all mostly just singletrack. Levis Mound is real close to me and is a really nice place to go. So i will mostly be using it on singletrack for some amounts of time that is why I would like geared. But I also own a sand Pit that I can build some DJ in. I'll take a look at the ones you recommended! 

Any thoughts on some of the Kona Stuff?


----------



## longbranch (Sep 14, 2010)

OK, After more research, I am not so sure about geared any more. I am willing to go with either geared or SS. Most of the bikes I have been seeing with SS have the GEO I’m more so looking for.
So here is my list of potential bikes:
1 – Kona Shred
2 – Kona Cowan
3 – Specialized P2 cromo
4 - Scott Voltage
5 - NS Core 3
6 – Black market – Solder
7 – Black Market – Malice
8 – KHS – DJ50 or DJ200 (have read some bad reviews on these so I’m not sure if they are still in the running.)

Any suggestions??? Right now I’m leaning towards the Black Market solder or the P2.


----------



## longbranch (Sep 14, 2010)

Anyone??


----------



## vogold (Aug 22, 2010)

What's your budget? I'm really enjoying my Malice (I ordered it through Atomlab with the pimp build kit) and would recomend it, but this is my first DJ so I do not have the experience with different bikes/brands that most others on here have. I use mine for cruising the nieghborhood with my son and for playing on the local BMX tracks. I like that the frame is chromo and not AL, as I am not a light person at almost 250lbs and I feel I can jump with no worries on this bike. 
https://s496.photobucket.com/albums/rr328/vogold/?action=view&current=DSC_0400.jpg&newest=1#


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

intense tracer.

we really need to know your realistic budget (and what you could stretch it to ), to give you proper and appropriate recommendations.

but +1 on the kona shred


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## longbranch (Sep 14, 2010)

My budget is $800-$1200. Im not going to buy a bike that is less quality just because of a $ amount. I want something good and upgradeable with a frame that will last. Componets always break or something new comes out and I will want to upgrade it anyways. I guess what I am saying is if it comes with ok components and a great frame that is what I am looking for. Also weight is not a big deal. My BMX bike is a tank but I love it.

I am running in to a little trouble finding these bikes in my area to take for a test spin. The shop in town has a P2 and I have a Kona dealer not to far but they do not stock the shred or stuff. So if I want the BM soldier I will have to order it online and this is the one I think. So in looking at the bikes online I am really starting to lean towards:

1. Black Market - Soldier :thumbsup: 
2. Kona - shred
3. P2

As of right now I really like the BM soldier. Looks like the geo I want, strong, in the budget. Any other thoughts??


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

What year is the P2?


----------



## longbranch (Sep 14, 2010)

the P2 is 2009 I think not sure.

Also any thoughts on the Atomlab trailking/pimp? looks kinda like that blk mrkt solider set up.


----------



## longbranch (Sep 14, 2010)

VOGOLD - I checked out the pics of your Malice and I have to say your kid has a rad old school redline. My older cousin had one of those when I was a kid and I thought it was the coolest bike in the world. Oh and the Malice looks sweet to!


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

longbranch said:


> Also any thoughts on the Atomlab trailking/pimp? looks kinda like that blk mrkt solider set up.


i have an atomlab trailking and i love it. they say it rides like a BMX... i've never owned a BMX and it reminds me of a BMX. my friend currently owns a BMX and he says it rides like a MTB. go figure.

anyway, no complaints on it. i like the geometry and the super short chainstays. good luck finding one to test ride unless you live in socal, where atomlab is based.


----------



## longbranch (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm kinda SOL for test riding anything except the P2 at the local bike shop. So I have already kinda gave up on the test ride thing. I'll just order one online and make it ride how I want it to. 

Thanks for the remarks on the trailking. I have read good things about their stuff. I think I have it narrowed down the two:

blk mrtk - soldier - I like that you can get the tt in 21.5. nice and short what I was looking for.
atomlab trailking - just looks like a good ride and geo looks about the same as blk mrtk.

I'll post some pics when I decide and buy it! Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## longbranch (Sep 14, 2010)

ok just went down a couple of threads and saw the Trailking post. If it feels long that is the last thing I want. I have alway rode shorter bike so I am going to buy the Blk mrkt soldier. Any objections/reasons why I should not buy it? Found it online for around 1G.


----------



## vogold (Aug 22, 2010)

longbranch said:


> VOGOLD - I checked out the pics of your Malice and I have to say your kid has a rad old school redline. My older cousin had one of those when I was a kid and I thought it was the coolest bike in the world. Oh and the Malice looks sweet to!


Thank you,
That Redline was mine when I was a kid(my older borther is the original owner), I pulled it out of my Mom's attic and rebuilt it for my son last year. He loves to hit the BMX track with that bike. He changed the tires out for blue ones recently and now it has a nice red, white, and blue scheme.
Check out the atomlab site, they offer malice frames with build kits. That's how I got mine, I feel it was a great deal for the price I paid, even if just for the wheel upgrade alone.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

longbranch said:


> I am in need of some guidance from someone on purchasing a new bike. Here is the deal, I am 24 years old and I am just getting back in to biking after about 4 years. My whole life since I was 10 I rode a 20" bike mostly street and a little park/DJ. I built my bike myself and make it feel exactly how I wanted. Now I'm looking to get a DJ/Mountain bike to hit up some trails around my area and some XC stuff. I have a cheap trek I bought and I hate to ride the thing, it just feels huge and cumbersome. :madman:
> 
> SO, my question is what bike should I buy? Here is what I want:
> 
> ...


This would be my "TOP 6" advice for you.

*1. Blackmarket Malice or Soldier (or MOB)-- *They revolutionized dirt jumper geo. Founded by a former bmx rider turned mtb rider. The complete comes with a very solid parts selection. The best choice.










*2. Atomlab*, complete Pimp or complete Trailking. Strong reputation.










*3. Eastern "Night Train"* -- Extremely bmx-ish geometry. Suuuuper short cs at 14.7" and short-ish top tube at 21.5"tt makes it a great choice for shorter riders or regular height riders who want a bike that is very bmx-style maneuverable. 14mm axle even raises possibility of rear peg for feeble grinds, although disc brake kinda counteracts that--if it's on the same side you run the risk of bashing the disc. The Thunderbird and Night Train have been popular with my friends. Great handling. Although not bombproof. Tweaked wheel, tweaked handlebar. Bent steer tube on the Thunderbird's RST Space fork, performance problems with other RST Space forks. However, Night Train does come with excellent Rock Shox Argyle.
On sale now marked to $1049 from $1400. https://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI274R00-Eastern+Nighttrain+Bike+10+Special.aspx









*4. Haro "Steel Reserve" series..* https://www.harobikes.com/mtb/tab2_subNav2.php Haro put together a top notch freeride team. Phil Sundbaum, an ex-bmx'er proves you can be 6'5" (and probably well over 200 lbs.) and still dish serious abuse.

*5. Specialized P Series*. Proven dirt jumpers. Improved geometry. Some have had complaints about various parts, particularly rims, and in the past some riders complaint about the low bottom bracket feel. However, P bikes are still a very solid choice. 
2010 Specialized P1:

*6. DK Asterik.* Because of the frame shape that has a slightly longer seat tube and therefore a higher top tube, this is the best choice for a great-handling dirt jumper that you can also sit down and ride xc trails on (although you'll have a rough time with no-footed cans and tailwhips). The geo is slightly more mtb-ish, with a 16.25" cs and a bb slightly lower than other dirt jumpers. (I could manual mine for blocks though, so it just depends on the person). The wheelset is strong. The cranks are Profile-style and also sturdy. Marzocchi fork great for the money. In some ways, it's the best bargain out there. On sale right now for *$499* marked down from $650. 
Sporting Goods | Sport Chalet 
DK Asterik









And if you wanna start cheap, go to craigslist . . . .

*SPECIALIZED P2 $1,000 OFF FOR FIRST BUYER - $350 *
https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/bik/1913329027.html


----------



## longbranch (Sep 14, 2010)

cmc4130 - Thanks for the great post! All of your post I have read on here have been outstanding!!! And very informative. Again Thanks for the time and effort!

What you said about the blk mrkt stuff kinda seals the deal for me. I am sure I will be buying soldier. I am preatty sure you can get 21.5 TT which is what I would like I like the way shorter bike handle/ride. The atomlab stuff I have read is they kind feel long with the headtube angle. the Eastern is just kinda out of the price range and the blk mrkt stuff looks better and I havent heard anything bad about. The haro and P series uuugh just dont know about them. So I'll just go with the blk mrkt!

Again Thank You for the Great post!


----------

